# Coffee Wine????



## eduk8or (Feb 5, 2007)

Has anyone made coffee wine?? I just saw the recipe on the recipes page of FVW and was curious what this would taste like. ANY ADVICE????


----------



## kutya (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds tasty to me, but several people told me it wasn't very good. I may try a one gal jug of is sooner or later... If you make some, keep us posted. jh


----------



## Coaster (Feb 5, 2007)

Here are some recipes.


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request110.asp


----------



## Funky Fish (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's two recipes I've seen. Both of the people who posted (&amp; followed) the recipes said they were pleased with the results. That being said, I have not made either. 


The first one is similar to Jack Kellers:
½ lb freshly ground coffee ( I used Folgers Classic Roast)
2 lbs dark brown sugar 
1/2 lb of chopped Dark Raisins
1-tsp pectic enzime
2-tsp citric acid 
¼ tsp tannin 
1-campden tablet
7½ pts water 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
Champaign wine yeast 

Pour water in pot and put on to boil. Stir in sugar until dissolved. When sugar is completely dissolved, stir coffee into water and wait until it boils. Remove from heat, cover and allow to cool. Strain coffee through double layer of muslin into Primary, discarding the grounds. Add citric acid, tannin, yeast nutrient, chopped Raisins and campden tablet. Wait 12 hours and add pectic enzyme, wait 12 more hours and add Yeast. Cover with Muslin Cloth. When fermentation is vigorous, fit airlock. When SG reaches 1.010 rack to Secondary and fit Airlock. Rack three times, 60 days apart, topping up and refitting airlock each time. If desired dry, rack into bottles. If desired sweet or semi-sweet, stabilize, sweeten to taste, wait 10 days, and rack into bottles. [Recipe adapted from Leo Zanelli's Home Winemaking from A to Z]


Here's the second:

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">1 gallon<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />[/I][/B]

2 tablespoons Instant coffee
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient
2lbs Sugar
1-2 tsp Acid blend
Montrachet Yeast

Starting SG 1.092 or so
Ferment till dry.
Rack until clear.
Stabilize and bottle dry.
<A name=_Toc119760869></A><A name=_Toc119760695>Open first bottle in 6 months to 1 year.</A>


----------



## pkcook (Feb 6, 2007)

Never heard any good reviews on Coffee Wine. Everything I've heard was "not good." Experimentation is the fun part. Give a gallon a try and see what happens.


----------



## Mack (Feb 6, 2007)

Speaking of coffee wine, I am presently working on a gallon of it. The
recipe is similiar to Jack Kellars. Start date was 1/24/07, with a s.g. of
1.120. Wow. The directions say to rack it every 60 days, so that's 
what I'm waiting on now. I've tasted it and it not too bad at this point.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## kutya (Feb 7, 2007)

I inquired about this months ago, I gave up on it, but now I'm thinking I'm going to start a gallon batch. I do love my coffee.... Mack, what yeast did you use????


----------



## Funky Fish (Feb 8, 2007)

You're right, pk - I searched and searched a winemaking forum and found about one good comment to about 100 bad comments.


----------



## pkcook (Feb 9, 2007)

Funky,


I love coffee almost as much as I love wine (Wow, did I really say that?), but there are some things better left out of wine makingand I think coffee is one of those things.


----------



## portwinemaker (Sep 14, 2014)

Came across this post, I have 3 different 1 gallon batches of coffee wine going and ready to bottle in a few weeks, hazelnut, mocha and plain coffee with a little vanilla added, all three are very tasty.. and very pleased with them. plan to make more.
question none of the recipes I have seen talk about ph, any thoughts, mine are around 3.35, 3.39 and 3.4, 
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 14, 2014)

What is your concern about the pH? Problems occur when the pH is too low (too acidic) for the yeast. (Not sure if there are problems associated with too high pH except that the wine might taste rather bland) but you say that your wine is ready for bottling and that the wines are all "tasty". Those pH numbers would seem to be in the right ball park - depending, of course on the sweetness and alcohol levels you were aiming for but if the taste of the wine is what you were hoping for then I am not sure what your concern about the pH is. Those are reasonable levels of acidity, IMO that would not require an excessive amount of free SO2 to prevent oxidation or spoilage.

That said, I made a batch of coffee wine about a year and a half ago and it is only now coming into its own. I thought it was far too bitter and sharp earlier but time smooths the edges...(sorry I am not at home and don't have access to my notes so I cannot tell you what the pH was at bottling).


----------



## portwinemaker (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes I am happy with the taste, and have had a few friends taste each and they agree that the wines are on track for taste and sweetness.
sweetness range from .998, .999 and 1.0 and didn't really plan to go much sweeter . 
When looking for recipes I didn't see any that talked about ph and was just looking for feedback from others who have made coffee wine.
I'm very happy with they way they are turning out and plan to make some 6 gallon batches in the near future.

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## beano (Sep 14, 2014)

Made one batch, down the drain it went. Some things are just not meant to be. Just my .20 worth.

Beano Joe


----------



## Bigglesby (Jan 3, 2015)

*Coffee Wine*

I have made a coffee wine in the past and I have to say that it was one of the best I have done, the coffee taste was there and so was the sweetness, I am just about to make another batch but I cannot find my original recipe
My original recipe used about 12 cups of coffee, rather than what I have seen on some of the other sites (1 tblsp Coffee to 2 pints water etc)
If I can find the recipe again, and people are interested, then I will post


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 3, 2015)

My Coffee Wine is pushing 3 years old & it's still good. Slightly modified Jack Keller recipe. Need to drink more, need the 375 ml bottles! Roy


----------



## jensmith (Jan 3, 2015)

I have made coffe wine. I never did follow a recapie. I started out with leftover coffe from a party. It was nice and strong. I had just racked some wine and used the leftover sludge as my yeast starter. Added dextros to sweeten and nutriants. It came out just fine. Not my favarite, but quite drinkable, if you like your coffe strong and black anyway! If you like your coffe thin with lots of cream and suger this wine would not be for you. Unless you added the cream and suger to the wine 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## Bigglesby (Feb 9, 2015)

My Coffee Wine was bottled at the beginning of this month - took less than four weeks to make - tastes bloody lovely (imo) and is about 18%


----------

